# Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent



## Solaris1000 (14. Mai 2011)

*Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Hallo ,

würde mir gerne Linux ( Ubuntu ) auf mein Asus M 70 SA installieren, allerdings dreht bei mir der Lüfter permanent.
Das ist ziemlich nervtötend.Bei meiner Windows 7 Installation ist das kein Problem.Wie kann ich das regulieren?

Ich dachte immer Linux braucht weniger Resourcen als Windows, ergo müsste der Lüfter langsamer laufen, oder?


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich denke einer der Treiber wird nicht vollständig unterstützt und deshalb funktioniert das nicht...

Habe dafür jedenfalls noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Das wird nicht am Ressourcenverbrauch liegen, sondern schlicht daran, dass der Lüfter nicht vom BIOS sondern per (Windows-) Software gesteuert wird. Guck mal im BIOS, ob man da umstellen kann, dass es automatisch auf der Ebene geregelt wird.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Das Notebook-BIOS ist in den Einstellmöglichkeiten leider sehr beschränkt. Mein Lüfter ist zum Glück bei 100% nicht so auffällig. Ich kann damit leben...


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Ich hab bei meinem Eee die (wirklich schlechten) Wärmeletpads durch silberhaltige Wärmeleitpaste ausgetauscht. Da die Pads aber auch dafür da waren, den Chip mit der (zur Kühlung vorgesehenen) Aluschicht unter der Tastatur zu verbinden, gab es dann zunächst eine Lücke. Dafür habe ich mir dann kurze (ca. 4cm) Kupferrohre aus dem Baumarkt geholt, diese aufgeschnitten und flach geschmiedet. Jetzt liegen zwischen Chip und Gehäuse kleine Kupferplatten und die CPU ist trotz ausgebautem Lüfter kühler als vorher.


----------



## Killertofu (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

also entweder im Bios nachgucken, selbst bei meinem hp gibts eine option das der lüfter aus sein darf und sich selbst regelt (auch wenn der eh immer auf 100% läuft...). sonst würde ich es mal mit der linux eigenen lüftersteuerung probieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lüftersteuerung

lg


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Das Problem dabei dürfte sein, wie auch bei mir, dass es pwdconfig keinen lüfter findet. Also dreht der Lüfter weiter auf 100%.


----------



## Killertofu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

naja wenn er vom os gesteuert wird sollte es pnwconfig finden. bei meinem laptop ist es so das der automatisch gesteuert wird vom bios, da brauch ich nix zu machen und kann ihn auch nicht manuell regeln. bei nem kumpel mit nem dell ging es so wie ich geschrieben habe


----------



## Solaris1000 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Hallo Leute.

ich glaube ich habe die Lösung gefunden.

Schaut euch mal folgenden Link an:ATI – Grafikkartentreiber – Erfahrungsaustausch | picomol.de.

Scheinbar liegt das mit dem Lüfter am offenen Grafikkarten Treiber für ATI Karten  der keine Energiesparmodi  kennt.

Wenn man den properitären  nimmt geht es  . Jedenfalls bei mir.

Habe aus Neugier mal die  Sabayon 5.2  Live CD mit KDE 4.4.1 aus der Linuxuser probiert und was soll ich sagen; der ehemals laute Lüfter schnurrt leise vor sich hin.Werde mir im Laufe der Woche mal die älteren Versionen von ubuntu (10.10 bzw. 10.4 ) vornehmen und dort den properitären Treiber installieren.

Ich hoffe dort läuft es ebenso.


----------



## Octabus (23. März 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Bei mir hat der Lösungsvorschlag von Solaris1000 funktioniert. Bei mir war es vorher mit dem freien Treiber von GNU/Linux ziemlich laut. Ich habe mir dann den proprietären FGLRX-Treiber installiert und seitdem ist der Lüfter genauso leise wie in Windows 7. Ein weiterer hilfreicher Link könnte sein: AMD/ATI-Grafikkarte mit freiem radeon-Treiber leise bekommen

Ansonsten hoffe ich für die nachkommenden Leute, dass dieser Thread deren Problem zu lösen vermag. Probiert einfach mal meinen Tipp aus, bei mir hat es funktioniert!


----------



## bingo88 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*

Ab Kernel 3.11 (Ubuntu 13.10) hat DPM in den freien radeon Treiber Einzug gehalten. Beim Booten einfach radeon.dpm=1 setzen und das DPM Modul wird aktiviert. Ist bei neueren Kernelversionen eventuell bereits aktiviert. FUnktioniert bei meiner Mobility Radeon 4570 wunderbar (openSUSE 13.1, Ubuntu 13.10).


----------



## TempestX1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Laptop  / Lüfter dreht permanent*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ist bei neueren Kernelversionen eventuell bereits aktiviert.


Bei 3.13 ist es für ältere Karten standardmäßig aktiviert, bei der Sea Islands Serie ab 3.14. Aber wie bereits geschrieben betrifft das den OpenSource Treiber. Wer den propritären Catalyst installiert hat, den betrifft dies nicht.


----------

